# Hurricane mk1 rotol stall speeds?



## Kryten (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on the stalling speeds of the mk1 Hurricane , as it flew in the Battle of Britain, armour etc fitted?

many thanks.


----------



## Greyman (Sep 10, 2013)

Pilot's Notes (latest edition I have, 1944) say 77 mph ASIR flaps and gear up, 63 mph ASIR flaps and gear down.


----------

